# Nvidia bald nur noch mit 6 Partnern



## xTc (20. Oktober 2008)

*Vor kurzem kündige Nvidia an sich von 5 seiner Partner zu trennen – nun rollen weitere Köpfe.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut Fudzilla.com soll Nvidia bald nur noch durch sechs Parter vertreten werden. Diese sind, schenkt man den Informationen von Fudzilla glauben, *EVGA*, *PC partner (Zotac)*, *Asus*, *MSI*, *Palit* und *XFX*.

Was Nvidia zu diesem Schritt bewegte ist allerdings unklar. Man kann aber davon ausgehen, dass das ausdünnen der Partnern den jetzigen Partnern mehr Spielraum auf dem Markt geben soll.
Weiterhin könnte auch AMD/ATI’s starke und weit verbreitete HD4K-Serie ein  weiterer Grund sein.

Quelle: 
Fudzilla - Nvidia to leave only six partners


----------



## leboga (20. Oktober 2008)

Und wo blibt da die Konkurrenz, die die Preise runtertreibt?


----------



## AMDSempron (20. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, dass EVGA auch gehen soll wundert mich, denn die sind immerhin ein verdammt großer Parnter von NVidia. Auf meiner GraKa Packung steht auch drauf, dass EVGA #1 Verkäufer von NVidia Karten ist in den US and A. Okay, das is jetz nich die zuverlässigste Quelle aber trotzdem is die Firma nich klein.
Insgesamt rätselhaft die Aktionen, denn ich sehe keine Vorteile darin, nur Nachteile


----------



## xTc (20. Oktober 2008)

> .... durch sechs Parter vertreten werden. Diese sind, .... *EVGA*, *PC partner (Zotac)*, *Asus*, *MSI*, *Palit* und *XFX*.



Richtig lesen.  EVGA bleibt also, was ich angesichts der hohen Preise nicht verstehen kann. 

*629,49 Euro* für eine wassergekühle/übertaktete GTX280, bzw. *515,86 Euro* für eine luftgekühlte/übertaktete GTX280 ist eindeutig zu teuer!


Gruß


----------



## dot (20. Oktober 2008)

leboga schrieb:


> Und wo blibt da die Konkurrenz, die die Preise runtertreibt?



Dafuer gibt es doch ATI?


----------



## johnnyGT (20. Oktober 2008)

letztes mal stand ma glaub bei pcgh.de das xfx auch geht!!


----------



## push@max (20. Oktober 2008)

wundert mich das Leadtek auch weg ist...die hatten auch immer gute Karte und ch glaube nicht, dass die wenig von Nvidias Chips verkauft haben - aber Nvidia muss es schließlich besser wissen.


----------



## mpa72160 (20. Oktober 2008)

Auf den meisten Seiten wie pcgh und co war immer die Rede, das XFX und EVGA ihr exklusive Zusammenarbeit überdenken und es in betracht ziehen, Grafikkarten eines anderen Herstellers zusätzlich ins Programm aufzunehmen (und nein es waren keine AMD-Karten).


----------



## Katamaranoid (20. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> wundert mich das Leadtek auch weg ist...die hatten auch immer gute Karte und ch glaube nicht, dass die wenig von Nvidias Chips verkauft haben - aber Nvidia muss es schließlich besser wissen.



seh ich genauso, leadtek hat immer verdammt gute karten gemacht...
naja ich will eh iwann dann zu amd wechseln... iwie wird mir nVidia langsam zu "komisch"


----------



## AnthraX (20. Oktober 2008)

BFG ?? stellte immer gute Karten her
Leadtek ?? auch immer gute Karten
Wie kommt Nvidia auf den Trichter ?


----------



## Overlocked (20. Oktober 2008)

Hat mich jetzt auch gewundert, warum Nvidia BFG rausgeworfen hat. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die so einen schlechten Umsatz machen


----------



## AMDSempron (20. Oktober 2008)

mpa72160 schrieb:


> Auf den meisten Seiten wie pcgh und co war immer die Rede, das XFX und EVGA ihr exklusive Zusammenarbeit überdenken und es in betracht ziehen, Grafikkarten eines anderen Herstellers zusätzlich ins Programm aufzunehmen (*und nein es waren keine AMD-Karten*).


Hmm, scheint wohl, als wenn Intel schon den Markt kräftig verwirrt bevor die überhaupt ein Produkt auf dem Markt haben


----------



## CeresPK (20. Oktober 2008)

XFX wurde schon vor Wochen als Vertriebspartner "entlassen" (stand auf der Main)

Ich persöhnlich kann nicht verstehen wieso man EVGA nicht als Vertriebspartner beibehalten sollte
schließlich bietet kein anderer Hersteller 10 Jahre Garantie die erhalten bleibt wenn man übertaktet und/oder den Kühler wechselt
deshalb bin ich auch Kunde von EVGA und finde es gut das sie weiter von NV unterstützt werden

nur was XFX angeht finde ich es wirklich schade.

Aber diese Aufräumaktion betrifft bilde ich mir ein nur den Europäischen Markt


----------



## kuer (21. Oktober 2008)

Na ja . Wehniger Vertriebspartner kann man besser steuern und versorgen . Alles wird Planbarer  . Von daher kann ich den Schritt verstehen . Man hat gesehen das der Absatz schwindet und so gesehen wer noch absetzen kann und wie viel . Die stärksten werden weiter beliefert und der Rest muste gehen . Man muß schon einige Chips verkaufen , damit sich eine Lieferung lohnt . Von daher ein unumgämglicher Schritt für NV in der jetzigen Lage .


----------



## Lichterflug (22. Oktober 2008)

Jaaa, Gainward ist weg, Dreckskarten... Die waren mal gut, ebenso Leadtek - aber das ist schon einige Jahre her.


----------



## freakywilli3 (22. Oktober 2008)

Bin der gleichen Meinung wie @ kuer. Trotzdem solte NV kuken wo sie bleiben und mal neues aufn Markt bringen statt alles zu refusen. Auserdem Finde ich das NV eh keine guten Karten zumindes im 2D hatt da hatt ati/amd einfach die nase vorn (siehe Serverbereich) Über Chipsatz will ich erst gar nicht reden der nv4 war echt gut aber die neuen überzeugen mich persönlich nich wirklich alein schom vom Strohmhunger.


----------



## Overlocked (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich euch beiden auch nur anschließen. Nvidia Karten ja, Mainboards nein. 

btt: Wenigstens hat man jetzt ein bisschen mehr ´Überblick und muss nicht Tage damit verbringen, welchen Hersteller man nun kauft


----------



## Fransen (22. Oktober 2008)

Das sie sich von XFX trennen wollen, wäre mir jetzt gänzlich neu...
Schließlich vertreiben diese ja, wie Evga, ausschließlich nV Mainboards und Grafikkarten....

Naja was solls....hauptsache Evga bleibt.


----------



## Wüst3nFuchs (24. Oktober 2008)

ich denke diese 6 Partner wird Nvidia behalten !Alle anderen kommen Weg ?!

Wenn mann nicht nur die Headline liest ...

Laut Fudzilla.com soll Nvidia bald nur noch durch sechs Parter vertreten werden. Diese sind, schenkt man den Informationen von Fudzilla glauben, *EVGA*, *PC partner (Zotac)*, *Asus*, *MSI*, *Palit* und *XFX*.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (24. Oktober 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Hat mich jetzt auch gewundert, warum Nvidia BFG rausgeworfen hat. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die so einen schlechten Umsatz machen


Kann ich mir auch nicht.
BFG ist zur Zeit der günstigste Anbieter von Nvidia Karten.
Wieso der auf einmal fliegt ist mir rätselhaft, damit vergrößert sich die Preisspanne zu ATI Karten ja nur, was dem Umsatz sicherlich nicht sehr zuträglich ist...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Oktober 2008)

Hat es eigentlich jemals ein offizielles Statement von Nvidia zu der ganzen Sache gegeben?
Irgendwie geht alles auf Fudzilla zurück, dessen News idR mit "We have heard" anfangen.

Na ma schauen.


----------



## Caelte (26. Oktober 2008)

Guckst du hier


----------



## Arrow1982 (27. Oktober 2008)

Fudzilla ist zwar keine zuverlässige Informationsquelle, aber meistens passiert irgendwas, wenn Fudzilla sagt es würde was passieren. Zwar meistens nicht so wie prophezeit aber meistens doch. Manchmal hat er sogar recht und alle anderen sind falsch 

Erinnere nur mal an den RV770. Da haben alle gesagt der 480 Streamprozessoren. Fudzilla schrieb es wären 800. Da haben alle gesagt der Fudzilla hat null Plan und ist komplett bescheuert, und was ist passiert?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (27. Oktober 2008)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Erinnere nur mal an den RV770. Da haben alle gesagt der 480 Streamprozessoren. Fudzilla schrieb es wären 800. Da haben alle gesagt der Fudzilla hat null Plan und ist komplett bescheuert, und was ist passiert?


RV770 mit 800 Strem Prozessoren...


----------



## Ami1000 (27. Oktober 2008)

@ freakywilli3

ich schliesse mich dir an was nForce 4 angeht
war ein hammer chipset ich hatte sogar ein Asus A8NSLI Premium mit NF4 SLi chip
eine hammer platine
aber ich hab keine ahnung wozu die neuereren nforce chips gut sind(ausser Triple Sli)

@ alle
Und mich wunderts warum Gainward gehen soll
Soviel ich weiss isr Gainward eine legende was nV grakas angeht
ich glaube die haben als erste eine serienmäßig übertaktete Angeboten
Golden Sample war damals geboren


----------



## killer89 (27. Oktober 2008)

Dass Leadtek verschwinden soll, versteh ich auch nich... hatte auch mal eine, geiles Ding und auch super in P/L!
Gainward... hatten zwar immer gute Lösungen, aber oft waren die Lüfter ziemlich laut...

MfG


----------



## Caelte (29. Oktober 2008)

Nochmal für alle. *Niemand geht* 



> We got word from the Director of Nvidia's EMEA Public Relations, Luciano Alibrandi, and he said that our original news that you can read here, is absolutely not true.
> 
> Let us quote him: “This is absolutely not true.”
> 
> On our part, we apologize for all the confusion that we might have created.


----------



## technus1975 (31. Oktober 2008)

Tja, so wie es aussieht, bleibt gigbyte wohl auch auf der Strecke! Hab mir erst vor ein paar Monaten 2 Stk. 280GTX gegönnt! Mal schauen und studieren, ob sich das Nividia wirklich durchzuziehen traut.


----------



## killer89 (31. Oktober 2008)

Caelte schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle. *Niemand geht*


 


technus1975 schrieb:


> Tja, so wie es aussieht, bleibt gigbyte wohl auch auf der Strecke! Hab mir erst vor ein paar Monaten 2 Stk. 280GTX gegönnt! Mal schauen und studieren, ob sich das Nividia wirklich durchzuziehen traut.


 
Was stimmt denn jetzt? 

MfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (31. Oktober 2008)

Caelte schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle. *Niemand geht*


Und wo hast du das Zitat her?


----------



## Arrow1982 (31. Oktober 2008)

Es werden sicherlich weniger werden. Aber welche Hersteller da dann weg müssen werden wir wohl erst nach einiger Zeit sehen.


----------



## Caelte (31. Oktober 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Und wo hast du das Zitat her?


Sorry vergessen mit hinzuschreiben Fudzilla - Nvidia denies six partners only


----------



## Fabian (31. Oktober 2008)

wenn xfx gehen würde/müsste wäre das eine schande.
werde nie wieder von Xfx zur konkurenz wechseln.


----------



## CeresPK (31. Oktober 2008)

Fabian schrieb:


> wenn xfx gehen würde/müsste wäre das eine schande.
> werde nie wieder von Xfx zur konkurenz wechseln.


Sag niemals nie
genau so dachte ich auch noch als ich meine XFX 8800GTS 640 hatte (habe ich immer noch ist ja auch eine TOP Karte)

und dann lief mir EVGA mit der 9800GTX und der geilsten Garantie überhaupt über den Weg


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. November 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Sag niemals nie
> genau so dachte ich auch noch als ich meine XFX 8800GTS 640 hatte (habe ich immer noch ist ja auch eine TOP Karte)
> 
> und dann lief mir EVGA mit der 9800GTX und der geilsten Garantie überhaupt über den Weg


Naja, ich bleibe wohl Sapphire immer treu


----------



## killer89 (1. November 2008)

Sapphire verbaut auch keine nVidia-Chips ^^ ich leg mich da nicht so fest, bestes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis zählt ^^

MfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. November 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Sapphire verbaut auch keine nVidia-Chips ^^


Das war ja der Witz an der Sache


----------



## killer89 (2. November 2008)

Aber das wär n Grund untreu zu werden 

MfG


----------



## Ami1000 (7. November 2008)

@Caelte

Und woher willst das wissen?Hä?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. November 2008)

Ami1000 schrieb:


> @Caelte
> 
> Und woher willst das wissen?Hä?


Steht doch da: Aus einem Fudzilla Bericht.


----------



## Fransen (7. November 2008)

ATI wird sich wohl auch von ein paar, wie es heißt "kleineren" Partnern trennen.

Aber lest selbst...


----------



## PrinzPong (9. November 2008)

Fabian schrieb:


> ...werde nie wieder von Xfx zur konkurenz wechseln.


Geht mir genauso, zum Glück bleiben sie exklusiver Partner


----------



## sh4q (9. November 2008)

mit xfx habe ich die schlechtesten erfahrungen gemacht. 2x 6800GS damals gekauft, eine ist abgeraucht, und die andere hatte nen bug, dass die CPU auslastung ständig auf 100% ansprang, nachdem ich die karte eingebaut hab.

Hab nun ne leadtek und bin überglücklich, schade, dass der partner bald weg ist.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (13. November 2008)

hm gabs da nicht schonmal nen grafik chip hersteller der sich von seinen ganzen partnern getrennt hat
hm
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
naja ich wünsche nvidia dass es ihnen genauso geht und sie dann von  quantum 3d aufgekauft und in 3dfx umbenannt^^
hehe ok cih fange schon wieder an mir kranke geschichten auszudenken aber lustigt wärs


----------



## don camillo (13. November 2008)

schade das nvidia so abkackt


----------



## CeresPK (13. November 2008)

Dr Zoidberg schrieb:


> hm gabs da nicht schonmal nen grafik chip hersteller der sich von seinen ganzen partnern getrennt hat
> hm
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> ...


Ich frage mich gerade was daran lustig wäre
naja aber ich habe auch manchmal so kranke gedanken


----------



## BeachBoy08 (13. November 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade was daran lustig wäre
> naja aber ich habe auch manchmal so kranke gedanken


Seid ihr echt alle so krank?!


----------



## Fransen (13. November 2008)

don camillo schrieb:


> schade das nvidia so abkackt



Tuen sie??
Ich glaube kaum, dass nV gerade so schlecht darsteht.
->AMD ist im Mittelfeld halt etwas besser aufgestellt...




Dr Zoidberg schrieb:


> hm gabs da nicht schonmal nen grafik chip hersteller der sich von seinen ganzen partnern getrennt hat
> hm
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> ...



Nein, dass wünsche ich keinem der beiden großen GraKa Hersteller, denn Konkurrenz belebt ja bekanntlich das Geschäft.
->stellt euch mal vor was passieren würde, wenn einer der beiden vom Markt ist...


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (14. November 2008)

ich habe nie gesagt dass sie vom markt sein sollen
sondern aufgekauft von nem anderen der dann die nvidia rolle übernimmt

okkkeeeeee ich fänds cool wenn nvidia 3dfx hiesse ^^


und wenn wirklcih ein hersteller vom markt verschwindet kommt definitiv n neuer hersteller
denn es wird immer konkurrenz geben
weil dann wird ati erstmal mit den preisen hoch gehen
und dann wird man sich nach alternativen umsehen
und es werden sich mehrere kleine firmen finden die gerne druck von unten machen würden

also so isses doch immer


und ich bin stolz auf meine kranken gedanken ^^


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. November 2008)

Dr Zoidberg schrieb:


> und wenn wirklcih ein hersteller vom markt verschwindet kommt definitiv n neuer hersteller
> denn es wird immer konkurrenz geben
> weil dann wird ati erstmal mit den preisen hoch gehen
> und dann wird man sich nach alternativen umsehen
> und es werden sich mehrere kleine firmen finden die gerne druck von unten machen würden


Uh toll, dann gibt es endlich wieder High End Grafikkarten von Via


----------



## killer89 (14. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Uh toll, dann gibt es endlich wieder High End Grafikkarten von Via


 das gabs nicht wirklich oder?

MfG


----------

